# MY VIDEO



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

RIGHT CLICK SAVE TARGET


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

nice vid. change that crappy music though


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

cool vid, but its kinda big almost 17 megs, and only a minute long.


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

im really into that music but its not about the music its about the fish...............im not sure about the size, to be honest i dont know sh*t about computers......thanks for the feed back

THANKS.....THEONE


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im for the Vid, dont know about the music either.


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

its going to be mouse time on friday and hopefully new video. so please tell me what songs to use

THANKS.........THEONE


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

actually if u dont use music it will make the size of the vid smaller


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

man, don't even worry about what other people want, use music you like.. afterall its your video!!

and my bad for getting on you for the file size, I didn't know you didn't knoew anything about computers(errr? kinda sounds weird)


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

That was pretty tight!







The music was good too (50 Cent). I liked it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bitchin'


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

thanks everyone for the feed back..........now thats i know how to post videos on here you can bet that theres going to be alot more videos from me .........PIRANHA FURY IS THE sh*t


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

page cannot be found.


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

your have to right click and save target as and i think it should work

THANKS........THEONE


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice video , i like the music but it should be a little more upbeat. 50s the man though


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

whats kind of music should u use....

THANKS......THEONE


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

nice video! good quality!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

uh oh, another 50 cent thread.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

if you want to use metal or rock
try songs like

Du Hast - Rammstein
Its Goin Down - X-ecutioners
I Will Be Heard - Hatebreed (pure metal)
End of the World - Cold
Death Blows - Mudvayne
Liberate - Slipknot
Smack my Bitch up - Prodigy
Last Senerade - Killswitch Engage
Buried Myself Alive - The Used
TOOL (any)
more rap 
Number One Stunna - Big Tymers
DMX (any of his)
Superman - Eminem
Move Bitch - Ludacris

last 
Hurt - Johnny Cash (nin cover)
just for fun some kind of r&b like boys to men or stuff.


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

ok thanks for the music choices trust me many more video will come

THANKS......THEONE


----------

